# New H Audio and Audible Physics Specifications



## friction

Guys,Here are some specs and photos of the New H Audio Ebony and the Audible Physics Wide Band Driver.Please feel free to share your comments as these are just the sample prototype units. 

To my knowledge the 1st Batch will be available November in south east Asia priced ranging from $150 to $180 pair.I also heard it will soon be available in Canada.

The pictures attached are of the sample prototypes so finishing will slightly be different and much smoother.For information their Company website is currently under construction and will soon be functional.

*New Ebony TS Parameter*

Revc= 4.000 Ohm
Fo= 55.693 Hz
Sd= 13.685m M?
Krm= 5.355m Ohm
Erm= 0.632
Kxm= 123.763m H
Exm= 0.309
Vas= 18.446 Ltr
Cms= 693.635 uM/N
Mmd= 10.853m Kg
Mms= 11.774 g
BL= 4.670 T
Qms= 8.641
Qes= 0.756
Qts= 0.695
No= 0.400 %
SPLo= 88.122 dB
* End 

=========================================================

*NEW Audible Physics XR 3 M Ferrite*

Revc= 3.600 Ohm
Fo= 164.977 Hz
Sd= 3.019m M?
Krm= 11.743m Ohm
Erm= 0.502
Kxm= 221.687m H
Exm= 0.170
Vas= 531.766m Ltr
Cms= 410.871 uM/N
Mmd= 2.170m Kg
Mms= 2.265 g
BL= 3.312 T
Qms= 8.754
Qes= 0.792
Qts= 0.726
No= 0.291 %
SPLo= 86.664 dB
* End


----------



## friction

I will soon attach the the H audio *Ivory* Mid bass Photos and Specs


----------



## strakele

How is this version of the Ebony different from the "old" version?


----------



## ecbmxer

strakele said:


> How is this version of the Ebony different from the "old" version?


I'm also wondering this. And is the Ebony here designed to be mated up to the XR3 up there?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Totally new driver, the only thing retain was the Basket. 

The new cone is Black Glass fiber vs the old Ebony being Ploy. Glass fiber has a more open sound.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Audible Physics said:


> Totally new driver, the only thing retain was the Basket.
> 
> The new cone is Black Glass fiber vs the old Ebony being Ploy. Glass fiber has a more open sound.


More open sound huh? You know how big of a whore I am for an open sound. I may have to give it a try. How would it do mated with the x2...the ones you're sending me?And do you have any 2-2.5" drivers coming out?


----------



## hybridspl

Crap! I haven't even gotten my "old" Ebonys yet


----------



## EcotecRacer

hybridspl said:


> Crap! I haven't even gotten my "old" Ebonys yet


Exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

no worry here guys two totally different animals here. Believe when I say the old ebony is still the beast it always was.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I didn't like the Ebony when I tried it but when I heard them in Ben's (honda) car I fell in love. It really struck home how important it is to match timbre as close as possible. The Ebony midbass really shined with those Morel tweetsI tried them with the x2 and they really clashed with each other for obvious reasons. It was like putting bbq sauce on ice cream. Folks, this is your wake-up call. Matching timbre matters more than you could ever imagine. Hit it right and magic happens.

Hey Mark, what timbre will the Ivory have?


----------



## friction

As promised

The new H-Audio "Ivory"


----------



## DAT

friction said:


> As promised
> 
> The new H-Audio "Ivory"


What ? no top view, not all of us like backsides.


----------



## friction

DAT said:


> What ? no top view, not all of us like backsides.


Top view will be from mark


----------



## jgustin

Can we get more info on the Ivory, and an answer to the question about matching the XR3 with the Ebony? Thanks!


----------



## friction

I just received this top view from the designer but I believe these are different from the ones Mark will offer,The cones for USA are created from 3 different fiber materials unlike this one.Marks drivers are more complex and are not available anywhere else.The designer said Mark's product are High End and Custom Design made only for H-Audio USA.

I guess Mark will offer more details. All I know is they have iron wood Phase plugs


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

when is availability and also price ... thanks!!


----------



## friction

Top View H Audio "Arian"


----------



## DAT

friction said:


> Top View H Audio "Arian"


Is this the same Arian coming to Mr Mark Brooks?

It looks incredible.


----------



## friction

DAT said:


> Is this the same Arian coming to Mr Mark Brooks?
> 
> It looks incredible.


yes it is


----------



## DAT

friction said:


> yes it is


:thumbsup:


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

DAT said:


> :thumbsup:


DAT I AM BACK!!!!!


----------



## EricP72

So the price for the 3" widebander is?


----------



## friction

This is top view of the NAZ 3.Clear and good control in vocals.A reasonably priced wide band driver.I don't know for sure if this product will be available in USA.Will share parameters and response soon.


----------



## friction

Naz 3 ts and graph

Revc=3.010 Ohm 
Fo=124.977 Hz 
Sd=28.274 
cm?Md=2.570 g
BL=1.974 T•M 
Qms= 1.929 
Qes= 1.169 
Qts= 0.728 
No= 0.154 % 
SPLo= 83.9 dB 
Vas=955.788m Ltr


----------



## friction

Sneak Peak of latest Prototype 

Audible Physics Xr 3m Midrange Driver


----------



## subwoofery

lol It's even bigger than last version  

Kelvin


----------



## chefhow

The looks just like the prototype Mark showed me of the original XR3


----------



## DAT

That's massive. Nice !


----------



## friction

chefhow said:


> The looks just like the prototype Mark showed me of the original XR3


this is 30mm vc with dual neo magnets.
Is Mark still representing Audible Physics?
I heard there is a new rep, but I could be wrong


----------



## friction

The Arian 6.5 " Alloy Cone Mid Woofers


----------



## DAT

friction said:


> this is 30mm vc with dual neo magnets.
> Is Mark still representing Audible Physics?
> *I heard there is a new rep, but I could be wrong*



WTF I hope not.  He is the BEST for this company.



friction said:


> The Arian 6.5 " Alloy Cone Mid Woofers



Very Nice


----------



## friction

DAT said:


> WTF I hope not.  He is the BEST for this company.


_Just been notified, Mark is and still representing Audible Physics._


----------



## friction

friction said:


> This is top view of the NAZ 3.Clear and good control in vocals.A reasonably priced wide band driver.I don't know for sure if this product will be available in USA.Will share parameters and response soon.


The Naz 3 Detailed Spec


----------



## AUDIO_GOD

friction said:


> Sneak Peak of latest Prototype
> 
> Audible Physics Xr 3m Midrange Driver


THAT IS JUST SICK LOOKING!!!!!!!


----------



## Winno

friction said:


> _Just been notified, Mark is and still representing Audible Physics._


Good news. 
He told me a couple of weeks ago that he's waiting on an order of NAZ 3's and some other stuff. 
Can't wait to get my hands on some, although they'll probably end up as rear fill. 

My FR88EX's will then go back into their posts and be run off the end of a little valve amp at home.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY

mark,you hv pm


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY

Hi ,Has anyone got info on Mark,I need to have these drivers.


----------

